
The Nitty-Gritty of the Equifax Settlement - todipa
https://slate.com/technology/2019/07/equifax-settlement-125-credit-monitoring-details.html
======
todipa
I didn't know that the payout was capped.

"The fund for paying those $125 payouts is initially capped at $31 million out
of the larger consumer fund. So, if more than 248,000 people claim them, each
of them will get a prorated payout for less than $125 at first. We’ve asked
the legal team representing the plaintiffs in the Equifax proceeding how many
people have filed claims so far, but they said they cannot comment on those
numbers yet because they are still assessing which of those claims are valid
and made by class members."

------
sarcasmatwork
I would be okay if Equifax just did not exist anymore. They are found to be at
fault for an issue that could have been fixed, but are negligent in their
duties as a company with private data. They should NOT be able to exist as a
company and should be forced to sell it all, give profits to those affected
and be done. My $0.02.

